# GET - 50ml Samples:ValetPRO, Dodo Juice, PRIMA and StjärnaGloss



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello Non-Detailing World members. :wave:

I'm an official Samples trader on this forum and I have a lot of very happy customers from the UK and across Europe (100% happy, in fact), and am well respected on here as a good seller.

I sell samples from *ValetPRO* (exclusive to us), *Dodo Juice*, *PRIMA*, *StjärnaGloss*, *Naviwax*, *Lusso*, *Autobrite* and *Chemical Guys* samples with the manufacturers or distributors full backing.
The bottles are 50ml each and are enough to do a full car.

*Note:*
My Samples are hugely popular, not just in the U.K, but in Europe too. My delivery times are very quick and I answer all and any questions emailed or PM'd to me personally and professionally. I have very, very good feedback from members of this forum and a huge French/Belgium detailing forum also which is why I get many returning customers.
Please check this thread (you have to join to read it) for glowing reviews and also the iTrader count on my Avatar too.

I sell genuine, high quality samples (starting at just 99p). I work along with these companies so that we can give people the best deals possible.
We are rapidly expanding our samples range and new products from new manufacturers will be available in a steady stream.
If you would like to buy my samples (which are normally _very hard_, or _impossible_ to find otherwise), why not become a Detailing World member? 
Members of the forum get a *10%* discount off all our samples :thumb:

The guys on here are a very helpful and friendly bunch and whether you're an amateur or a Pro, all aspects of car cleaning and detailing are dealt with. It only takes a minute to join and it's really easy to do so. Come on, what are you waiting for? 

Make sure you register as a Member so you can access the samples section and obtain the samples (a selection is shown below).

Here's just a few of the samples we sell.


----------



## Crimson (Feb 24, 2010)

Very Impressive Chris :thumb:

I'll have a nosey round the bundle kits you offer


----------



## Dale92 (Feb 20, 2010)

nice range might try out some off the dodo juice hard candy an some other bits nice set up


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, remember DW members get 10% off :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Added:

*Note:*
My Samples are hugely popular, not just in the U.K, but in Europe too. My delivery times are very quick and I answer all and any questions emailed or PM'd to me personally and professionally. I have very, very good feedback from members of this forum and a huge French/Belgium detailing forum also which is why I get many returning customers.
Please check this thread (you have to join to read it) for glowing reviews and also the iTrader count on my Avatar too.


----------



## Puce (Feb 16, 2010)

Very happy with Chris's samples.
We could not find those samples easily... until now !

Well done, Thank You Chris
(ordered while I was on a _huge_ french/belgium forum  )


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Double wax sample pots in stock at a great price http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159702


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

Great opportunity for me to sample. :thumb:


----------



## megasuds (Mar 18, 2010)

chris can you pm please me as i need some samples


----------



## megasuds (Mar 18, 2010)

lol chris i cant read your pm nor can i pm you until i have 10 posts i think so ill talk tou very soon..


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

megasuds said:


> lol chris i cant read your pm nor can i pm you until i have 10 posts i think so ill talk tou very soon..


Lol. No worries. Get posting!! :lol:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys. To add to my extensive Samples shop, I've worked along with Mark from Autobrite to bring you a range of a few of their products in 50ml sample size. I will add more as time goes. 
Here's the products that we've just released. Prices include include the usual DW 10% discount:

- Autobrite Very Cherry Acid Free Wheel Cleaner 50ml Sample Price £1.53
This popular safe wheel cleaner is biodegradable and leaves your wheels bright and shiny and can be used on any type of alloy. This 50ml sample will dilute to 1 whole litre of wheel cleaner!

- Autobrite Luxury Suds Car Shampoo 50ml Sample Price £1.44
As the name states, this is a luxury car shampoo which won't remove wax or polish, but instead, adds a layer of wax on top as you wash. It's also completely non-caustic and solvent-free.

- Autobrite Liquid Gold Polish 50ml Sample Price £1.53
This polish has a medium cutting compound in it. It will restore dull and flat paintwork without leave 'chalk' dust behind. Leaves a long lasting deep shine.

- Autobrite Cherry Glaze £1.62
A superb all-in-one polish which restores, protects and cleans through a very light compound. Can also be used on plastic, chrome and alloy wheels. The DW Official Review Section gave this product a *98%* mark, or *10/10*!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys,
this excellent offer means that you're getting all 5 PRIMA 50ml samples for just *£9.95* !! (not including P+P)
That's five 50ml samples for *less* than the price of a couple of large Starbucks coffees. *BARGAIN* :thumb:

If you've not tried Prima yet, their products work well and are all easy to work with. They're a good alternative to some of the bigger brands out there and are well worth a try.

Get 'em while they're hot as the offer will only last until next Monday 19th
The offer is:

Banana Goss 50ml
Epic 50ml 
Swirl 50ml
Mystique 50ml
Glide 50ml

Here are the descriptions:

PRIMA Glide 50ml Sample
A *'safe' clay lubricant* which can be used with an type of clay bar

PRIMA Swirl 50ml Sample
A polish which deep cleans and *removes swirl marks* to leave a smooth finish. Safe on clear coat and fresh paint.

PRIMA Banana Gloss 50ml Sample
An *quick and easy to use wax* which lasts up to 2 months and conceals light swirls

PRIMA Epic 50ml Sample
A *long lasting synthetic wax* which leaves a wet look shine

PRIMA Mystique 50ml Sample
A *'wax-safe' car shampoo* which lifts and sheets dirt away. Polymers brighten the paintwork


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

*Chemical Guys Samples are now in stock!* :thumb:

These are the products that I feel are all good all rounders and they're _very_ popular as well. You'll like these guys! 

I have:

- Chemical Guys Extreme Bodywash n Wax 50ml 
Amazingly, this car shampoo will dilute to 1:4000 ! This means you'll get up to *16* washes per 50ml sample. Conditioners nourish the paint surface whilst synthetic wax lubricates and breaks down dirt and grime. You'll achieve a high gloss shine with minimum effort. It is PH balanced and biodegradable and _won't _strip waxes or sealants. Smells like bubble gum.

- Chemical Guys Diablo Gel *Safe* Wheel Cleaner 50ml 
100% PH balanced and neutral wheel gel. Easily lifts off brake dust and grime and holds it in suspension so it can be cleaned of safely without scratching. Dilutes up to 1:6 and can be used on ANY type of wheel and is extremely effective! Smells amazing.

- Chemical Guys Scratch + Swirl B-Gone 50ml 
This product _removes_, not hides, imperfections. It's an all-in-one product as it diminishes as it is used, so goes from a compound into a polish. It will remove 1500- 1700 grit paper scratches, oxidisation, swirl marks and scratches and is 100% bodyshop safe as it's silicone-free.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Chris - thanks for the samples i got today. Very fast efficient service and superb packaging.
Would have no qualms to use again or recommend to others mate.

cheers

Mark


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Is it just me or is it really pleasing seeing all those little bottles looking the same apart from the colours being different? :lol:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Lloyd71 said:


> Is it just me or is it really pleasing seeing all those little bottles looking the same apart from the colours being different? :lol:


Lol. No it's not just you. They look great all sat together on my storage shelves. I've got *53* different samples now, and it's frankly hard for me not to unscrew a lid and take a sip as they all look like something out of Willy Wonkas Chocolate factory.:lol: 
My mum called them 'cute' when she saw them though. 
If you like the look of all those samples together, check this article out: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2136057#post2136057

Cheers. 
Chris.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

*PRIMA Amigo Sample Now Avaliable*










Hi guys, 
to add to our Prima samples we now have Amigo in stock.

PRIMA Amigo Cleaner Glaze. (Join up to get the DW only price). 
Amigo is a unique polymer glaze which fills light surface imperfections and levels up to 3000 grit paper imperfections whilst leaving a deep, glossy slick finish. It is dust free and wax can be applied on top with no problems.

I've been told by a few people that this is a very good product to use.
Here's the manufacturer's description for you guys:

*What exactly is Prima Amigo? It really defies definition and product categorization. As the car companies like to say, it's a segment buster.

However, we still need to describe Prima Amigo; Amigo is a paintwork cleanser... It is a polymer-based glaze... It is a super-fine polish which levels up to 3000 grit imperfections. Combine all three properties and you can see why we think it doesn't fall into any currently defined categories of car care product.

Mild cleaners in Amigo break up oxidation and remove dead paint. Embedded grime is gently lifted from the surface. Mineral deposits from water spots disappear. It is the perfect prep-step for well-cared-for paint that just needs a cleaning before wax.

As a polymer-based glaze, it fills slight imperfections, adds stunning gloss while leaving the finish slick to the touch. The unique thing about Amigo is the polymer. Although it doesn't provide protection the way Prima Epic will, it does allow you to go directly to your wax step without any bonding or durability issues. Try that with a normal glaze and your protection will simply rinse off. Prima Amigo allows you to fill imperfections, add gloss then seal it in with your synthetic wax. No other product on the market gives you what Prima Amigo gives you.

If you have ever fought with black paint as you tried to remove the very last bit of hazing left by your polish steps, you will truly appreciate Prima Amigo. Used with your machine, it will remove the lightest of surface imperfections. Black becomes a crystal lagoon of depth and clarity. Red becomes a bright liquidy glow of its former self. Light colours pop with brilliance. Prima Amigo is your last step to perfection.

Whether you are cleaning, glazing or polishing, spend some time with Amigo and you will see why we think it will be your new best friend.*


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

**New* 40x40cm Ultra Fine Premium Quality Microfibre Cloth - Just £2.20*

Hi guys.
I've been searching for a decent microfibre to sell for a while and having used many, many different microfibres over the last few years, I can safely say that this is a very good one. 
It's lime in colour and is 40cm x 40cm so it's a decent enough size. One side is deep and plush, flip it over to the other side and it's a tighter weave. Great for applying and taking off wax and polish and other car cleaning products. It soaks up excess water excellently, and could easily be used as a drying towel. They also have a washing and drying instructions label.
These really are a bargain at just £2.20 each to *DW* members and will complement the samples I sell too. :thumb:
They are available to buy right away if you are interested guys. 
Cheers,
Chris.
Here are the photo's.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys.
I'm now selling 30ml sample pots of Autobrite Addiction Carnauba Paste Wax. This wax has had great reviews from buyers here.
The wax is hand made and hand poured (as are our sample pots) and it will easily last 2 months and more and will give a deep shine and gloss and smells of Banana's. Lovely :thumb:
This sample pot contains enough wax to cover at least 2 car if used correctly.
It's suitable for light or dark coloured cars. 
The DW 10% discounted price is £6.46
Here's a pic of it and also some of the manufacturers description.

Autobrite Addiction Carnauba Wax is a superior wax for light and dark colours. Just like the rest of the Autobrite wax range Addiction is hand-made and and-poured from the finest ingredients. Addiction will deliver an outstanding gloss and depth of shine to your paint and provide excellent durability. Addiction has a Bananna fragrance which you will love!

Simply apply thin coats in straight lines and allow to cure for approx 2-4 minutes before gently buffing off with a soft microfibre cloth for that outstanding finish!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

*Our new high quality microfibre cloths are rated highly.*

What do DW members think of them? Here's a quote from pete001

_'Ordered 6 of these cloths on Friday received them on Saturday morning,Truly excellent quality super soft, wax and sealant removal a breeze also buffing QD's even easier @ £2.20 each absolute bargain will buy some more soon.'_


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

*Competition Time!*

1st prize = 500ml bottle of ValetPRO Dionysus Trim Glitz
2nd prize = 250ml bottle of ValetPRO Dionysus Trim Glitz

This stuff has been a roaring success in sample form and is a massively popular product. See here for my review of it. This competition means you can get your mitts on the full size versions of it.

_*Note* You must have already used or have the Dionysus (only comes in samples size at the mo) to enter the competition._

Click here to enter the competition:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=177170

Competition ends 8/8/10


----------

